# Zaza Pachulia is Thankful for Parents



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

http://www.nytimes.com/2005/01/23/sports/basketball/23afar.html



> David and Marina Pachulia disagreed on which sport their only child, Zaza, would play growing up in Tbilisi, Georgia.
> 
> David was a former Soviet judo champion and wanted his son to follow him. Marina played power forward on the Soviet women's basketball team and took Zaza to professional games before he could dribble. "She was smart," Zaza Pachulia said this week. "The arena was full, they were nice games and I started liking it. My dad never took me to see judo."
> 
> ...


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

I love LH for getting him. He sounds like a good kid who gives his all whenever he is out there. He should have a very bright future in the league hopefully for the Bucks.


----------

